# Canning with a ceramic cooktop stove



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a fancy ceramic cooktop stove. After getting it I read they advise not using it for canning or any other long cooking. At the time I had more money than brains and figured I could always buy a cheap electric stove to can with if needed. 

Move forward a few years I now have less money and I am using my brain and want to do some canning. Does anyone else have a ceramic cooktop stove and can on it? 

If I can't can on it could I get a decent hot plate type electric eye and can on it or would it not hold up? Or am I stuck with finding a cheap cheap cheap stove with one burner that works and use it for canning?


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Grape Ape said:


> I have a fancy ceramic cooktop stove. After getting it I read they advise not using it for canning or any other long cooking. At the time I had more money than brains and figured I could always buy a cheap electric stove to can with if needed.
> 
> Move forward a few years I now have less money and I am using my brain and want to do some canning. Does anyone else have a ceramic cooktop stove and can on it?
> 
> If I can't can on it could I get a decent hot plate type electric eye and can on it or would it not hold up? Or am I stuck with finding a cheap cheap cheap stove with one burner that works and use it for canning?


You may want to search the thread of What's everyone canning today? (Or something similar). There was a fair bit of discussion around canning on ceramic stovetops.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

What kind of pressure canner do you have? If you have the All-American 941 and you use it to full capacity, then I would think that you're almost assured of a cracked top simply because the weight of a full canner is going to be north of 80 lbs and all that weight will be concentrated onto one spot.

A more modest canner with a more reasonable weight will improve the odds of success.

It's not really about the pressure canner itself, it's about the weight of a loaded pressure canner and the concentration of heat underneath the pressure canner.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

You can also use one of those setups that are used to deep fry turkeys. It works pretty well if you don't mind canning in the drive way or the front yard.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I also have a glass cook top stove so I use a propane burner that I bought from Amazon. Heats much faster than electric. Don't see why you couldn't do the same.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a couple threads on the subject.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canning-dilemma-17803/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/pressure-canners-glasstop-stoves-16576/


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bayou-Class...948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d415cac24

This thing will put out a flame like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. 

Uncle Joe, thanks for the links. I swear I searched before I posted, I just didn't search with the right words.


----------

